# SAN DIEGO COUNTY LOW RIDR BIKES,PEDAL CARS



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE PICTURES OF SAN DIEGO COUNTY,LOW RIDER BIKES,OR PEDAL CARS, :0 LETS START A TEAM SAN DIEGO TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 27 2009, 10:02 PM~14020562
> *ANY ONE HAVE PICTURES OF SAN DIEGO COUNTY,LOW RIDER BIKES,OR PEDAL CARS,  :0 LETS START A TEAM SAN DIEGO TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

NICE GOLD BIKE HOMIE WAS IT FEATURED ON LRM, MINE WAS ON AUGUST 1998 ,CASANOVA WAS ON THE COVER, ALSO ON QUEST FOR THE BEST TRIKES,IT WAS A GOLD ONE CALLED SHOW TIME,,,, :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

IM NEW AT THIS SO IF ANYONE HAS SD COUNTY BIKES FEEL FREE TO POST PICS,,, XAMPLE,, UNFAIR ADVANTAGE,,,,SHOW TIME,,,,EL CHICANITO,,,MOCTEZUMAS REVENGE,,,,,,ETC, LETS MAKE THIS TOPIC GROW,,, :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

THANX HOMIE POST ANY SD PICTURES IF U HAVE ANY....OR SOME FROM LRM :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+May 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14020690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR BIKE?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14021807
> *WTF??? HELL NAH THAT SHIT AINT FROM MY CITY
> YOU GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR BIKE?
> *


I HAVE BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS,,IT WAS ON LRM 1998 WITH CASANOVA ON THE COVER ,,,HELP ME OUT AND POST SOME ,IF U CAN.. THANX HOMIE WHAT PART OF SD RU FROM ,,, IM FROM OCEANSIDE,CA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS COOL HOMIE ILL POST THEM UP FOR YOU JUST SEND THEM TO MY EMAIL [email protected] 

THATS FIRME HOMIE I STAY DOWN HERE IN THE SD CITY IN CITY HEIGHTS


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032244
> *THATS COOL HOMIE ILL POST THEM UP FOR YOU JUST SEND THEM TO MY EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> THATS FIRME HOMIE I STAY DOWN HERE IN THE SD CITY IN CITY HEIGHTS
> *


CAN U DOWN LOAD THEM FROM MY CAR CLUB TOPIC ,UNDER MEMBERS CC . CUZZ IDONT KNOW HOW TO SEND THEM ,TRUST ME HOMIE ,THIS IS AS MUCH AS I KNOW, I WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST CUZZ I GOT SOME NICE PICS FROM SD RIDERS ,,,POST SOME OF UR STUFF TOO, :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

POST UP THE LINK HOMIE IM TO LAZY TO GO FIND IT LOL BUT YEAH ILL DO THAT ILL DOWNLOAD THEM AND POST THEM UP :biggrin: AND SIMON I THINK ITS TIME SOMEONE STARTED A SD BIKE TOPIC  FO SHO ILL POST PICS OF MY BIKE RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:24 PM~14032397
> *POST UP THE LINK HOMIE IM TO LAZY TO GO FIND IT LOL BUT YEAH ILL DO THAT ILL DOWNLOAD THEM AND POST THEM UP  :biggrin: AND SIMON I THINK ITS TIME SOMEONE STARTED A SD BIKE TOPIC   FO SHO ILL POST PICS OF MY BIKE RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL HOMIE .ITS UNDER MEMBERS CC ITS ON THE FIRST PAGE RIGHT NOW ,SO U WONT TAKE LONG TO FIND IT ,, THANX HOMIE LETS KEEP THIS PAGE GOING,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 27 2009, 11:41 PM~14021807
> *WTF??? HELL NAH THAT SHIT AINT FROM MY CITY
> YOU GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR BIKE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14032692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIE NOW POST SOME OF UR BIKE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14032612
> *LOL  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+May 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14032708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA WTF???


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 28 2009, 09:47 PM~14032748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA ,I GUESS HOMIE CANT TELL THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN CORONA,AND SAN DIEGO ,, SAN DIEGO COUNTY BIKES ONLY,,,,,, :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14032732
> *THANX HOMIE NOW POST SOME OF UR BIKE..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 28 2009, 10:53 PM~14032839
> *HA HA HA ,I GUESS HOMIE CANT TELL THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN CORONA,AND SAN DIEGO ,, SAN DIEGO COUNTY BIKES ONLY,,,,,, :0
> *


LOL :0 :0 :0 YUP HES LOST :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14032857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE HOMIE ,, DO U HAVE ANY LRM BIKE MAJAZINE, MY BIKE CAME OUT ON THAT ONE CALLED QUEST FOR THE BEST TRIKES, ,,,,, :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS...AND NAH I DONT YOU DONT HAVE ANY PICS OF THEM?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NINETEEN.O.FOUR, *og58pontiac*

:wave: QVOLE HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Q-VO homie, trying to get the El Co painted


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

COO, SAW THE SNOOPY BIKE IN CHICANO PARK LOOKS GOOD


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 10:01 PM~14032919
> *THANKS...AND NAH I DONT YOU DONT HAVE ANY PICS OF THEM?
> *


MAN I GOT A GANG OF PICTURES ,AND OLD MAGAZINES, FROM BACK IN THE DAYS,,I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO POST PICS,,WHEN I DO ITS ON THERE AINT NO STOPING ME HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

under construction


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@May 28 2009, 10:18 PM~14033098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE LETS KEEP POSTIN ... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MORE SD PICS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

HERES MINE I I ADED OLOT OF 24K GOLD PLATING/ENGRAVING THEN I SOLD IT TO MY BOY WHO RETIRED THE BIKE BUT ITS STILL IN MINT CONDITION MAYBE ILL CONVINCE HIM TO BRING IT BACK OUT FOR 09 THIS BIKE IS ALL SOUTH DAYGO MADE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THAT LOOKS NICE CLEAN BIKE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14032857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 29 2009, 11:39 AM~14037396
> *HERES MINE I I ADED OLOT OF 24K GOLD PLATING/ENGRAVING THEN I SOLD IT TO MY BOY WHO RETIRED THE BIKE BUT ITS STILL IN MINT CONDITION MAYBE ILL CONVINCE HIM TO BRING IT BACK OUT FOR 09    THIS BIKE IS ALL SOUTH  DAYGO MADE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE HOMIE IV SEEN IT HERE IN OCEANSIDE A FEW YRS BACK,,U DID THE STRYPING RIGHT ,,,,,I SPOKE TO U AT THE PARK THAT TIME ,,,


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14032692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIE FOR POSTIN MY PICS,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14032692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY, PEDDAL PUSHERS,,,,,,SAN DIEGO COUNTY,,,,,,, :0


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 29 2009, 08:06 PM~14041692
> *NICE BIKE HOMIE IV SEEN IT HERE IN OCEANSIDE A FEW YRS BACK,,U DID THE STRYPING RIGHT ,,,,,I SPOKE TO U AT THE PARK THAT TIME ,,,
> *


 DAMMM THAT WAS AWHILE AGO BUT YEAH THE DUKES PICNIC AFTER THAT SHOW IT WENT THROUGH A MAKEOVER AND NOW IT JUST SITS LOOKIN PRETTY LOL COLLECTING DUST I THINK I REMEMBER U U TOLD ME ABOUT THE DUDE IN TEMECULA THAT PAINTED THE BLUE PEDAL CAR :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

NICE BIKES THOUGH FELLAZ EVENTUALLY IMA GET BACK INTO BIKES AT THE TIME I HAD THE BIKE THERE WAS NOT MUCH COMPETITION IN SD IT WAS DEAD WITH BIKES BUT IF I DO RETURN IMA GO FOR THE GOLD AND TRY TO GO FOR LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR IVED HAD SOME CRAZY IDEAS JUST TOOK A BREAK TO BUILD ME A RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 30 2009, 09:03 AM~14045474
> *NICE BIKES THOUGH FELLAZ EVENTUALLY IMA GET BACK INTO BIKES AT THE TIME I HAD THE BIKE THERE WAS NOT MUCH COMPETITION IN SD IT WAS DEAD WITH BIKES BUT IF I DO RETURN IMA GO FOR THE GOLD AND TRY TO GO FOR LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR  IVED HAD SOME CRAZY IDEAS JUST TOOK A BREAK TO BUILD ME A RIDER  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE HOMIE THERE WAS NO COMPETITION FOR ME IN THE 3WHEEL CATEGORY SO I HAD MY BIKE SITTING IN THE GARAGE FOR ABOUT 5 YEARS TILL LAST I CLEANED IT UP BOUGHT NEW RIMS ,AND TOOK IT TO A SHOW AND GOT SCREWWED BY SOME FUCKED UP BIKES ,SO I SAID FUCK IT AND JUST GAVE IT TO MY 9YR OLD TO START SHOWING IT ,IM GOING TO DO LIL CHANGES,AND MIGHT TAKE IT TO THE INDOOR SHOW,, R U GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO NEXT WEEKEND WILL BE THERE ,,,,


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 30 2009, 09:44 AM~14045690
> *TRUE HOMIE THERE WAS NO COMPETITION FOR ME IN THE 3WHEEL CATEGORY SO I HAD MY BIKE SITTING IN THE GARAGE FOR ABOUT 5 YEARS TILL LAST I CLEANED IT UP BOUGHT NEW RIMS ,AND TOOK IT TO A SHOW AND GOT SCREWWED BY SOME FUCKED UP BIKES ,SO  I SAID FUCK IT AND JUST GAVE IT TO MY 9YR OLD TO START SHOWING IT ,IM GOING TO DO LIL CHANGES,AND MIGHT TAKE IT TO THE INDOOR SHOW,, R U GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO NEXT WEEKEND WILL BE THERE ,,,,
> *


NAH BIGDAWG I DONT HAVE A BIKE OR CAR AT THE MOMENT BUT HOPEFULLY SOON I WILL HAVE ANOTHER CAR BUILT


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@May 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14050128
> *NAH BIGDAWG I DONT HAVE A BIKE OR CAR AT THE MOMENT BUT HOPEFULLY SOON I WILL HAVE ANOTHER CAR BUILT
> *


SO R U THE ONE BEHIND STR8GRINDING VIDEOS,, :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 2 2009, 07:23 PM~14076414
> *SO R U THE ONE BEHIND STR8GRINDING VIDEOS,,    :0
> *


 YEAH THATS ME AND MY BRO HAVE U CHECKED OUT 1 OF OUR VIDZ YET???


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Jun 4 2009, 09:39 PM~14099948
> *YEAH THATS ME AND MY BRO HAVE U CHECKED OUT 1 OF OUR VIDZ  YET???
> *


NO HOMIE U GOTS TO START SELLING THEM UP HERE IN THE NORTH COUNTY.. SO R U GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

NAH


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

JUST GOT BACK IN TOWN ,,,FROM SAN BERNARDINO ,,LOTS OF CARS..IT WAS A LONG DAY BUT WORTH IT,,,MEMBERS ONLY,CC ALL READY TO SHOW,,,INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO WAS ALSO THERE ,,,,,,,,, :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SEE YOU ALL THERE THEN :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW TOOK MY BIKE .AFTER SITTING IN MY GARAGE FOR ABOUT TO YEARS IT SAW THE LIGHT AGAIN,,,,,,,,,, :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

SUPREME STYLES BIKE CLUB S.D.
























MORE BIKES TO COME....


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

KOOL KEEP THEM COMMING :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 8 2009, 11:37 PM~14134787
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW TOOK MY BIKE .AFTER SITTING IN MY GARAGE FOR ABOUT TO YEARS IT SAW THE LIGHT AGAIN,,,,,,,,,, :0
> *


SAW THE BIKE HOMIE IT WAS PRETTY CLEAN NICE WORK ON IT HOMIE 

TTT FOR SD


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 9 2009, 09:38 PM~14145722
> *SAW THE BIKE HOMIE IT WAS PRETTY CLEAN NICE WORK ON IT HOMIE
> 
> TTT FOR SD
> *


THANX HOMIE ITS BEEN THE SAME FOR OVER 10 YRS.. DIDNT PLACE AT THE SHOW ,CUZZ THEY PLACED ME FULL CUSTOM ,, THATS CRAZY,,,,,IT WAS A GOOD SHOW,, WE CAME HOME WITH A FEW TROPHYS...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

T.T.T


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 22 2009, 08:49 PM~14267787
> *T.T.T
> *


R U THE ONE WITH THE BLUE UP IN SMOKE BIKE...


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes. Actually it's candy green.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 24 2009, 03:38 PM~14286044
> *Yes. Actually it's candy green.
> *


OH OK I REMEMBER THAT BIKE FROM THE SAN DIEGO CC CAR SHOW LAST YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 24 2009, 08:13 PM~14289660
> *OH OK I REMEMBER  THAT BIKE FROM THE SAN DIEGO CC CAR SHOW LAST YEAR... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i had it there at that show...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14289952
> *Yeah i had it there at that show...
> *


CHECK OUT OUR CAR CLUB TOPIC, WE HAVE SOMETHING GOING ON ON THE 11TH U MIGHT BE INTRESTED,,,, HIT ME UP,,,


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 24 2009, 09:56 PM~14290231
> *CHECK OUT OUR CAR CLUB TOPIC, WE HAVE SOMETHING GOING ON ON THE 11TH U MIGHT BE INTRESTED,,,, HIT ME UP,,,
> *


 :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 24 2009, 09:13 PM~14289660
> *OH OK I REMEMBER  THAT BIKE FROM THE SAN DIEGO CC CAR SHOW LAST YEAR... :biggrin:
> *


R THEY HAVING THE SHOW THIS YEAR...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

LIFE N SD CAR CLUB










Old pix but will start hitting the shows again soon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE BIKE


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14032692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY .BIKE CLUB..AND PEDDAL CLUB...OCEANSIDE CA..NC SAN DIEGO


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

SUPREME STYLES BC AND TWISTED MINDS BC ON KUSI NEWS
http://www.kusi.com/news/goodmorning/55080962.html


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

KOOL ...KEEP POSTING...PICS..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 29 2009, 03:40 PM~14920769
> *SUPREME STYLES BC AND TWISTED MINDS BC ON KUSI NEWS
> http://www.kusi.com/news/goodmorning/55080962.html
> *


WHATS UP MAN NICE SEING YOU  

I ONLY CAME OUT FOR LIKE 3 SECONDS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 11:00 PM~14944317
> *WHATS UP MAN NICE SEING YOU
> 
> I ONLY CAME OUT FOR LIKE 3 SECONDS LOL  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up i was the tall guy there greeneyes is my brother but ya it was shot kusi diden't let us talk but its koo :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@Sep 1 2009, 12:08 AM~14944385
> *thats whats up i was the tall guy there greeneyes is my brother but ya it was shot kusi diden't let us talk but its koo :biggrin:
> *


  

HAHA SIMON THAT FOO WANTED TO TAKE OFF WITH THE BIKE LOL YEAH THAT SUCKS THOUGH


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hey new here and still working on my bikes. hope to be done before the SD show. will post pic's when done. work in progress. 1969 schwinn.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Aug 31 2009, 11:35 PM~14944582
> *hey new here and still working on my bikes. hope to be done before the SD show. will post pic's when done. work in progress. 1969 schwinn.
> *


KOOL HOMIE ..GOOD LUCK,,,,,,,,


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 1 2009, 09:42 PM~14954036
> *KOOL HOMIE ..GOOD LUCK,,,,,,,,
> *


QVO HOMIE COMO ANDAS?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 08:43 PM~14954049
> *QVO HOMIE COMO ANDAS?
> *


GOOD HOMIE GETTING MY SONS PEDDAL CAR RE PAINTED...GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN OCT,3RD HERE IN TOWN,,, :0 U SHOULD TRY TO MAKE IT......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THAT SICK :biggrin: 

IS THERE A FLYER IF IM NOT BUSY ILL DO IT

I KNOW YOURE GOING TO THE INDOOR RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 09:14 PM~14954560
> *DAM THAT SICK  :biggrin:
> 
> IS THERE A FLYER IF IM NOT BUSY ILL DO IT
> ...


YUP...GOTTA START SAVING MONEY FOR THE REGISTRATION,,,,,CUZZ IM TAKING MY REGAL,,MY SONS PEDDAL CAR,AND MY 2 LIL GIRLS SCOOTERS,,,SO U ADD THAT UP,,,PLUSS GAS,FOOD BEER,OH AND STARBUCKS, :biggrin: DAMM ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT,,,,, :biggrin: (MAURY),,OCEANSIDE ,,,CALI,,,


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA YOU GOT THAT RIGHT LOL YEAH THAT SHOW IS GONNA BE SICK. HAHA STARBUCKS LOL FUCK IT, YEAH MY BIKE IS GONNA BE THERE TOO


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 11:37 PM~14956157
> *HAHAHA YOU GOT THAT RIGHT LOL YEAH THAT SHOW IS GONNA BE SICK. HAHA STARBUCKS LOL FUCK IT, YEAH MY BIKE IS GONNA BE THERE TOO
> *


THATS RIGHT ,,SD SUPER SHOW ,,,,,TTT..


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

bike should be done by then? i hope :angry: so were can i register and how much they gonna charge? ...anyone


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Sep 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14976347
> *bike should be done by then? i hope :angry:  so were can i register and how much they gonna charge? ...anyone
> *


GO TO SHOWS AND EVENTS LOOK UNDER SAN DIEGO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW.AND THE REGISTRATION INFO IS THERE,,,GOOD LUCK ON YOUR PROGECT..TTT.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

whos got a pedal car for sale need one for my son


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 29 2009, 01:40 PM~14920769
> *SUPREME STYLES BC AND TWISTED MINDS BC ON KUSI NEWS
> http://www.kusi.com/news/goodmorning/55080962.html
> *


This victor still own that red bike i remember competing against that bike when i was young


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Sep 8 2009, 09:21 PM~15021702
> *whos got a pedal car for sale need one for my son
> *


I MIGHT HAVE ONE FOR YOU,,,,ILL CHECK THIS PLACE OUT THIS WEEKEND ITS A FIRE TRUCK AND THEY WANTED 100.00 BUCKS ,,HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED... :0


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 8 2009, 08:55 PM~15022301
> *I MIGHT HAVE ONE FOR YOU,,,,ILL CHECK THIS PLACE OUT THIS WEEKEND ITS A FIRE TRUCK AND THEY WANTED 100.00 BUCKS ,,HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED... :0
> *


if u can show me some pix when u see it


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Sep 8 2009, 10:39 PM~15022880
> *if u can show me some pix when u see it
> *


OK IT MIGHT BE NEXT WEEK ,,CUZZ ON SUNDAY ILL BE MAKING THE DRIVE FROM OCEANSIDE,TO CHULA VISTA AT THE J ST PICNIC.....BUT I WILL ASAP...


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

My old bike" Up In Smoke"


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 8 2009, 11:03 PM~15023025
> *My old bike" Up In Smoke"
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE U STILL GOT IT...


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 8 2009, 10:05 PM~15023039
> *NICE BIKE U STILL GOT IT...
> *


yeah i still got it


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 8 2009, 11:06 PM~15023043
> *yeah i still got it
> *


KOOL HOMIE ..I CANT LET GO OF MINE .......I PASSED IT ON TOMY SON...... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I DONT THINK I CAN LET GO OF MINE EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 8 2009, 10:38 PM~15023274
> *KOOL HOMIE ..I CANT LET GO OF MINE .......I PASSED IT ON TOMY SON...... :biggrin:
> *


yeah couldnt let go of mine either got it from my uncle when i was a kid and now i past it to my oldest. Shit my bikes got 2 much history back in the day it won best bike in san diego came out in the news paper when my uncle had it.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

the pix of my bike has the news paper artice on it blown up cant really see it but u can see its there


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

heres my old bike.i parted it out and sold it all.i should of kept it but oh well


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Sep 9 2009, 06:57 AM~15024560
> *yeah couldnt let go of mine either got it from my uncle when i was a kid and now i past it to my oldest.  Shit my bikes got 2 much history back in the day it won best bike in san diego came out in the news paper when my uncle had it.
> *


THATS KOOL HOMIE ..MY BIKE HAS LOTS OF HISTORY TOO...IT CAME OUT ON LRM.1998 BIKE OF THE MONTH,,,WITH CASANOVA ON THE COVER ,,AND THEN ON LRBIKE MAG,,QUEST FOR THE BEST ,,,IT ALSO CAME OUT IN ORLIES.MAG.WAY BEFORE THAT..AND IN THE SAN DIEGO UNION TRIBUNE,,AND IN THE NORTH COUNTY TIMES....OH AND ON CNN NEWS AT A SHOW IN CARLSBAD BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB,,I WAS ACTUALY GOING TO SELLIT FOR 500.00 BUCKS TO A FRIEND BUT DECIDED NOT TO.....SO IM NOW CHANGING IT UP A LIL ..STILL GOING WITH THE OG LOW RIDER BILE LOOK..NOT A CHRISTMAS TREE LOOK LIKE THE ONES U SEE NOW... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 10 2009, 08:45 PM~15046345
> *THATS KOOL HOMIE ..MY BIKE HAS LOTS OF HISTORY TOO...IT CAME OUT ON LRM.1998  BIKE OF THE MONTH,,,WITH CASANOVA ON THE COVER ,,AND THEN ON LRBIKE MAG,,QUEST FOR THE BEST ,,,IT ALSO CAME OUT IN ORLIES.MAG.WAY BEFORE THAT..AND IN THE SAN DIEGO UNION TRIBUNE,,AND IN THE NORTH COUNTY TIMES....OH AND ON CNN NEWS AT A SHOW IN CARLSBAD BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB,,I WAS ACTUALY GOING TO SELLIT FOR 500.00 BUCKS TO A FRIEND BUT DECIDED NOT TO.....SO IM NOW CHANGING IT UP A LIL ..STILL GOING WITH THE OG LOW RIDER BILE LOOK..NOT A CHRISTMAS TREE LOOK LIKE THE ONES U SEE NOW... :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that pix of my bike is old right there it looks a lil different now and im about change a couple of things on it so i can start taking out for my son but still keeping the traditional old school bike look. Its kind of hard to do it now though cause it comes down to bike parts or hydro parts now and i rather cruise my cutlass. But i going to have ready for show in a couple of months im going to bring life bike club out again for my boys so they can park next to are cars


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15046594
> *yeah that pix of my bike is old right there it looks a lil different now and im about change a couple of things on it so i can start taking out for my son but still keeping the traditional old school bike look.  Its kind of hard to do it now though cause it comes down to bike parts or hydro parts now and i rather cruise my cutlass.  But i going to have ready for show in a couple of months im going to bring life bike club out again for my boys so they can park next to are cars
> *


THATS KOOL HOMIE FAMILY FIRST...THATS MY THING IM GETTING MY SONS PEDDAL CAR REDONE,,AND BUILDING A SCOOTER FOR MY LIL GIRL...THAT WAY ALL 3 OF MY KIDS CAN SHOW SOMETHING NEXT TO MY REGAL.....THERES A SHOW HERE IN OCEANSIDE NEXT MONTH ON THE 3RD U SHOULD TRY AND COME UP HERE........ILL BE IN J ST THIS SUNDAY TOO.. AL RATO HOMIE....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15034577
> *heres my old bike.i parted it out and sold it all.i should of kept it but oh well
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15034577
> *heres my old bike.i parted it out and sold it all.i should of kept it but oh well
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP JOJO  I GOT THOSE RIMS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 10 2009, 09:28 PM~15046845
> *THATS KOOL HOMIE FAMILY FIRST...THATS MY THING IM GETTING MY SONS PEDDAL CAR REDONE,,AND BUILDING A SCOOTER FOR MY LIL GIRL...THAT WAY ALL 3 OF MY KIDS CAN SHOW SOMETHING NEXT TO MY REGAL.....THERES A SHOW HERE IN OCEANSIDE NEXT MONTH ON THE 3RD U SHOULD TRY AND COME UP HERE........ILL BE IN J ST THIS SUNDAY TOO.. AL RATO HOMIE....
> *


is it a show or a picnic


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Sep 11 2009, 08:01 AM~15049012
> *is it a show or a picnic
> *


THIS SUNDAY ON J ST ,,ITS A PICNIC ,,,,THE ONE ON OCT 3RD ITS A SHOW BUT THEY ONLY HAND OUT BEST OF TROPHYS........THATS HERE IN E.S OCEANSIDE..


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 10 2009, 10:15 PM~15047364
> *WHATS UP JOJO   I GOT THOSE RIMS NOW  :biggrin:
> *



watsup jorge


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 10 2009, 10:12 PM~15047335
> *NICE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

WHATS UP EVERYONE FROM THE BIG SD........WHERE THE PICTURES AT....... :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

where everyone getting parts at now been a while since ive bought parts i know about baja bikes but are there any other spots








I THINK MY BOY IS READY FOR CARS B4 HE EVEN STARTED WITH HIS BIKE

LIFE N SD :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

wheres every one at no responses


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

gonna post some pics up this weekend should be ready for indoor show. SD


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

http://img86.imageshack.us/i/bike1a.jpg/
http://img340.imageshack.us/i/bike2t.jpg/
http://img207.imageshack.us/i/bike5j.jpg/


here are some new pic's of my bike still in progress.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hood star

picture taken at 2009 SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 22 2009, 10:27 PM~15749241
> *hood star
> 
> picture taken at 2009 SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW.
> *












LOOK SICK


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 22 2009, 10:42 PM~15750042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THIS BIKE AT THE INDOOR SHOW..HOMIE GOT ROBBED IT WAS ABOUT THE CLEANEST BIKE THERE...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHY WHO BEAT IT?


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 27 2009, 12:51 PM~15798000
> *WHY WHO BEAT IT?
> *


WELL HE PLACED 1ST IN HIS CLASS.BUT HE SHOULD OF TAKEN BEST IN SHOW AGAINST QUEEN OF THE STREETS,FROM GOOD TIMES,,,,THATS MY 2 CENTS BUT ANYWAYS THE JUDGING SUCKED EVEN FOR THE CAR CATTEGORYS... :0


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hey thanks homie  for the vote but all good. not bad for my first showing! so happy with the decision. plus GOODTIMES bike is really clean with alot of detail and been to alot of shows. just means i have to come out harder!! so already in progress and in the works right now.be on the lookout for alot of new mods.. will be ready for vegas and san diego. HOODSTAR coming out hard next year!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

COOL HOMIE CANT WAIT TILL MY BIKE COMES OUT AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 29 2009, 10:17 PM~15817879
> *COOL HOMIE CANT WAIT TILL MY BIKE COMES OUT AGAIN  :cheesy:
> *


will you be at the CHICANO PARK show? see ya there. not sure if my bike will be done but my car should be done. c-ya at the shows homie!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 30 2009, 09:51 PM~15827669
> *will you be at the CHICANO PARK show? see ya there. not sure if my bike will be done but my car should be done. c-ya at the shows homie!
> *


YEAH IMA BE THERE  COO HOMIE WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE? AND YEAH ILL SEE YOU AROUND


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

BLACK AND WHITE MONTE... look for me


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

LETS KEEP THE SD TOPIC GOING.............


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY B.C.. :0


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 24 2009, 11:14 AM~16078416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL IN THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT...BLESSINGS FROM..ALL OF US IN SAN DIEGO...MEMBERS ONLY CC...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WELL .IM GOING TO START POSTING A FEW SD (ONLY) BIKES PEDDAL CARS ,,,SO FEEL FREE TO POST SOME MORE.......THANX.... :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERES MY BIKE @LRM SHOW IN SAN BERNARDINO....2009 MEMBERS ONLY BC SAN DIEGO.... :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY DAUGHTERS SKOOTER....IN SAN BERDOO...2009....MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY NEPHEW'S [email protected] SHOW IN SD...2009..MEMBERS ONLY .MINNIS


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LIL ADRIAN'S TRIKE...SD INDOOR SHOW 2009..MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LIL RICKY'S PEDDAL CAR ...INDOOR SHOW 2009..MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS.. :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR....SD INDOOR SHOW..2009..MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

ALEX FROM [email protected] SD INDOOR SHOW..2009


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

NOT SHURE ON WHO THE OWNER IS....BUT ITS FROM SAN DIEGO..CA


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SAN DIEGO [email protected] SAN DIEGO CC.CAR SHOW FEW YEARS BACK..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

UP IN SMOKE ....FROM SD...SAN DIEGO CC...CAR SHOW.....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS [email protected] DUKES CC SD..CAR SHOW....2009... :0 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY [email protected] MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC. IRWINDALE CA :0 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY [email protected] SANTA ANA CAR SHOW 2009.....REPRESENTING MEMBERS ONLY..SD :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS [email protected] SOBOBA CAR SHOW 2009.... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY SON, ISACK..AND DAUGHTER [email protected] SOBOBA SHOW 2009...ISACK 3RD PLACE.....LESLIE 2ND PLACE AND $100.OO DOLLARS..... :0 :wow: MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..SAN DIEGO....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE I SEE YOU FOUND OUT HOW TO POST PICS NOW LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 1 2010, 03:15 PM~16478889
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE I SEE YOU FOUND OUT HOW TO POST PICS NOW LOL  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH..HOMIE ABOUT TIME HUH...IM A NEWBEE....... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 1 2010, 04:29 PM~16478988
> *YEAH..HOMIE ABOUT TIME HUH...IM A NEWBEE....... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


HAHA FUCK IT SO ILL DROP BY ON WENSDAY FOR THAT PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 1 2010, 07:35 PM~16481768
> *HAHA FUCK IT SO ILL DROP BY ON WENSDAY FOR THAT PUMP  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL HOMIE..HIT ME UP ..ON WHAT TIME UR DRIVING BY....MAYBE WE CAN MEET SOMEWHERE ..WHERE ITS EAZYER FOR YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WELL I WAS THINKING LIKE IN THE MORNING OR SOMETHING BUT WHAT EVER IS GOOD WITH YOU WE CAN MEET UP IN DEL MAR OR SOMETHING THATS HALF WAY FOR BOTH OF US :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 2 2010, 11:28 AM~16488562
> *WELL I WAS THINKING LIKE IN THE MORNING OR SOMETHING BUT WHAT EVER IS GOOD WITH YOU WE CAN MEET UP IN DEL MAR OR SOMETHING THATS HALF WAY FOR BOTH OF US  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN R U COMING TO ESCO...CUZZ IM IN VISTA I CAN PUT IT ON MY CAR AND MEET YOU IN ESCO.. :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice pic's homie!! TTT for san diego


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 2 2010, 04:21 PM~16490708
> *:biggrin:
> WHEN R U COMING TO ESCO...CUZZ IM IN VISTA I CAN PUT IT ON MY CAR AND MEET YOU IN ESCO.. :biggrin:
> *


WE CAN DO THAT TELL ME WHAT TIME TOMORROW :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 2 2010, 11:39 PM~16495736
> *nice pic's homie!!  TTT for san diego
> *


X1904


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 2 2010, 10:39 PM~16495736
> *nice pic's homie!!  TTT for san diego
> *


THANX HOMIE..IM GLADD U LIKE THEM. LETS KEEP SD ON TOP.....MEMBERS ONLY.CC TTMFT..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 2 2010, 10:40 PM~16495747
> *WE CAN DO THAT TELL ME WHAT TIME TOMORROW  :cheesy:
> *


WELL ANY TIME BEFORE 2;30 CUZZ I HAVE TO GO TO WORK....OR WE CAN MEET RIGHT BEFORE I GO TO WORK.......HIT ME UP WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN ..ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GO TO OCEANSIDE.. AND PICK UP THE HYDRO PUMP.... :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 2 2010, 10:39 PM~16495736
> *nice pic's homie!!  TTT for san diego
> *


POST ANY IF U GOT SUM.....TTT FOR SD....


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

my next project, not sure if its been done trucks are getting engraved 2tone will have wire wheels and maybe mural


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 5 2010, 03:47 PM~16524250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE .....HOMIE..I;VE SEEN IT DONE B4...ELITE CC...BUSTED OUT WITH ONE BEFORE ..BUT FUCK IT ...DO YOUR THANG HOMIE...I HAVE SOME 2' GOLD SPOKE RIMZ FOR IT,,,,THE ONLY BAD THING THAT THER MADE OUT OF PLASTIC.....TTT FOR SD...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 5 2010, 04:47 PM~16524250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKING SICK!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 6 2010, 02:14 PM~16532723
> *DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKING SICK!!
> *


WHATS UP 904......SO DO U WANT THE HYDRUALIC PUMP...OH QUE .. :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SOBOBA SHOW 2008...MEMBERS ONLY..BIKE....SHOW TIME...2..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 9 2010, 02:16 PM~16561777
> *SOBOBA SHOW 2008...MEMBERS ONLY..BIKE....SHOW TIME...2..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 5 2010, 03:47 PM~16524250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP..WSRIDER...IS THE DECK...CLEARED......HEY O GOT THOSE WHEELS 4 U HOMIE..JUST GIVE ME A FEW DAYS..THEN I WILL POST SOME PICTURES.... :wow:ANYTHING FOR MY SD CLICK...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 5 2010, 03:47 PM~16524250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE WILL POST PICS .OF THE PUMP LATER...FORGOT TO TAKE PICTURES OF THE RIMS BUT THEY ARE THERE POST PICTURES OF THEM ON THE WEEKEND


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY BIKE ..10-24-1994..MEMBERS ONLY..BC ..TTMFT..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE HOMIE..GLENN PABLO'S .BIKE...FROM SAN DIEGO..BACK IN 6-3-1994...AT A SHOW IN OCEANSIDE......


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

DAMM SAN DIEGO DONT GET NO LOVE ..NOT EVEN FROM OUR OWN...FKD UPP..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 19 2010, 03:58 AM~16659301
> *DAMM SAN DIEGO DONT GET NO LOVE ..NOT EVEN FROM OUR OWN...FKD UPP..
> *


WHAT HELL NAH I GOT PLENTY LOVE FOR THE SD :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM ALL ABOUT EVERYWHERE I GO AND WHERE IM AT I ALWAYS SPORT SAN DIEGO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760+Feb 17 2010, 05:40 AM~16638136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK HOMIE I LIKE THAT GOLD ONE THOUGH ITS FUCKING BAD


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 19 2010, 07:48 PM~16666299
> *SICK HOMIE I LIKE THAT GOLD ONE THOUGH ITS FUCKING BAD
> *


WAS UP ..HOMIE..THE RED BIKE IS THE SAME BIKE I HAVE THAT WAS B4....AND THE GOLD ONE WAS MY HOMIE GLENNS..THAT WAS THE ONLY BIKE TO COME OUT IN LRM..TWICE...AND ONE ON LRB....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 05:43 AM~16638139
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE HOMIE..GLENN PABLO'S .BIKE...FROM SAN DIEGO..BACK IN 6-3-1994...AT A SHOW IN OCEANSIDE......
> 
> 
> ...


nicee


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 02:11 AM~16637865
> *HEY HOMIE WILL POST PICS .OF THE PUMP LATER...FORGOT TO TAKE PICTURES OF THE RIMS BUT THEY ARE THERE POST PICTURES OF THEM ON THE WEEKEND
> *



naw board dont have clear coat in pic-yet but almost done. have everything except wheels. hook me up  send me pic;s when you get the chance.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 04:43 AM~16638139
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE HOMIE..GLENN PABLO'S .BIKE...FROM SAN DIEGO..BACK IN 6-3-1994...AT A SHOW IN OCEANSIDE......
> 
> 
> ...



damm looks good and that was like 16years ago.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 5 2010, 03:47 PM~16524250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















HERE U GO WSRIDER..LMK..IF U HAVE USE FOR THEM..... :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 21 2010, 11:39 AM~16678069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 22 2010, 12:54 AM~16685301
> *:wow:
> *












SEE YOU THERE AMAURY :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16685628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP...$30 BUCKS AHEAD....CANT DECIDE IF I SHOULD TAKE THE REGAL..THE PEDDAL CAR ..THE SKOOTER ...OR THE BIKE ......BUT I WILL BE THERE :biggrin: DAMM RIPOFFS.... :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA YEAH THAT FUCKIGN SUCKS DOESNT IT :happysad: TAKE THE BIKE AND THE REGAL :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 22 2010, 09:21 AM~16687425
> *HAHAHA YEAH THAT FUCKIGN SUCKS DOESNT IT  :happysad: TAKE THE BIKE AND THE REGAL  :cheesy:
> *


FUCK NOT SHURE YET BUT WE WILL BE THERE .....MEMBERS ONLY ...CC TTMFT...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16685628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP.. :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 21 2010, 11:39 AM~16678069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LLMK...HOMIE....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 22 2010, 01:43 PM~16689007
> *FUCK NOT SHURE YET BUT WE WILL BE THERE .....MEMBERS ONLY ...CC TTMFT...
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE  

IMA BE GETTING MY FRAME BACK THIS WEEK ILL SHOW YOU PICS WHEN IT COMES :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2010, 05:43 PM~16744221
> *THATS WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> IMA BE GETTING MY FRAME BACK THIS WEEK ILL SHOW YOU PICS WHEN IT COMES  :cheesy:
> *


kool homie......i got a good painter if u ever need one lmk....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GRACIAS MAN ILL LET YOU KONW :biggrin: 

DAM HOMIE YOURE REGAL LOOKS CLEANN!!! ON THAT PIC :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2010, 10:24 PM~16746502
> *GRACIAS MAN ILL LET YOU KONW  :biggrin:
> 
> DAM HOMIE YOURE REGAL LOOKS CLEANN!!! ON THAT PIC  :cheesy:
> *


OH THANX ..I GOT TO GET IT FIXED IT GOT KEYD ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 11:26 PM~16746523
> *OH THANX ..I GOT TO GET IT FIXED IT GOT KEYD ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO....
> *


WHAT!!!! MAN THAT FUCKING SUCKS :angry: I HATE SHIT LIKE THAT BUNCH OF HATERS WHEN UR JUST TRYING TO COME UP :happysad: 

KOO HOMIE ARE YOU BRINGING IT TO THE Q :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2010, 10:33 PM~16746604
> *WHAT!!!! MAN THAT FUCKING SUCKS  :angry: I HATE SHIT LIKE THAT BUNCH OF HATERS WHEN UR JUST TRYING TO COME UP  :happysad:
> 
> KOO HOMIE ARE YOU BRINGING IT TO THE Q :cheesy:
> *


FUCK YEAH ...GOTTA REPRESENT.......MEMBERS ONLY..CC TTMFT :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2010, 10:33 PM~16746604
> *WHAT!!!! MAN THAT FUCKING SUCKS  :angry: I HATE SHIT LIKE THAT BUNCH OF HATERS WHEN UR JUST TRYING TO COME UP  :happysad:
> 
> KOO HOMIE ARE YOU BRINGING IT TO THE Q :cheesy:
> *


YUP THEY KEYD THE REGAL AND MY BROTHERS YUKON...I GUESS HE GOT THE WORST OF IT...ON THE WHOLE SIDE OF THE YUKON....THEY ONLY GOT THE HOOD ON MY REGAL..SO I NEED TO GET THAT FIXED..... :angry:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 11:54 AM~16742018
> *:0 LLMK...HOMIE....
> *


thanks P.M. sent


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT

FOR THE SD


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 7 2010, 11:31 PM~16825196
> *TTT
> 
> FOR THE SD
> *


SUPP SD HOMIE....WHATS NEW..IS YOUR BIKE GOING TO BE READY FOR THR Q.....TTT...FOR 619-7SICK0...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

>


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> whats up homie .ahi estaremos....  MEMBERS ONLY...CC....SD


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 8 2010, 02:18 AM~16825674
> *whats up homie .ahi estaremos....  MEMBERS ONLY...CC....SD
> *


  nosotros tambien iremos ya tengo rato que no voy a san diego


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 8 2010, 01:27 AM~16825704
> * nosotros tambien iremos ya tengo rato que no voy a san diego
> *


AHI NOS VEMOS PUES.....PARA KIKIARLA... :biggrin: A TOMARSE UNAS FOTOS PARA LA PAJINA...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 8 2010, 02:29 AM~16825709
> *AHI NOS VEMOS PUES.....PARA KIKIARLA... :biggrin: A TOMARSE UNAS FOTOS PARA LA PAJINA...
> *


SIMON QUE SI CARNAL  PERO NO ESTOY SEGURO DE LLEVAR MI BIKE  :


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 8 2010, 01:31 AM~16825715
> *SIMON QUE SI CARNAL   PERO NO ESTOY SEGURO DE LLEVAR MI BIKE    :
> *


orale..yo voy a llevar mi regal i..el peddal car de mi morrito..i el scooter de mi morrita....pues ahi te wacho... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760+Mar 8 2010, 12:43 AM~16825270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS COOL DOGG ILL SEE YOU THERE THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 8 2010, 02:42 PM~16829501
> *SUP AMAURY YEAH MAN MY BIKE IS GONNA BE AT THE SHOW IM JUST CHECKING EVERYDAY IF MY FRAME HAS CAME IN    THATS RIGHT 619 TO DA 760
> DAM THATS COOL DOGG ILL SEE YOU THERE THEN  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL HOMIE..I HOPE IT COMES OUT SICKKKKK,C U THERE...


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UP ALL MY SD,, FELLAS...WHERE THEM PICTURES AT..TTT..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

few more days to represent ,,the city...of sd


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

Reppin Stylish Teknique SD!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 6 2010, 01:47 AM~16524250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lowrider skateboards have been done before. First one I saw was from Elite BC I think. I've done a couple with custom cut boards out of plexiglass and chromed trunks. 

I can't enter them as an entry at shows but I put one of them on my display with my bike:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2010, 12:29 AM~16934489
> *Lowrider skateboards have been done before.  First one I saw was from Elite BC I think.  I've done a couple with custom cut boards out of plexiglass and chromed trunks.
> 
> I can't enter them as an entry at shows but I put one of them on my display with my bike:
> ...


YES U CAN ENTER YOUR BOARD...AS SPECIAL INTREST..... :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LESLIE'S SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS...TTT..NC SAN DIEGO... :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2010, 03:21 AM~17098463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TTT.. :wow:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2010, 12:29 AM~16934489
> *Lowrider skateboards have been done before.  First one I saw was from Elite BC I think.  I've done a couple with custom cut boards out of plexiglass and chromed trunks.
> 
> I can't enter them as an entry at shows but I put one of them on my display with my bike:
> ...


tony got any pic's will post some updated pic's of my board and bike...coming soon


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UP SD FELLAS..


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16934003
> *Reppin Stylish Teknique SD!
> 
> 
> ...


danm...dis ruca looks fuccen fine
she remiends me of tha homegirl...a lil bit


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14032857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yewr bike is firme homie...
i remember i saw it at tha oc-santana bike-show...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS...NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..TTMFT..


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

TTT FOR MY S.D HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Apr 29 2010, 11:00 PM~17348442
> *TTT FOR MY S.D HOMIES :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: TTMFT...FOR SD...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SD ..TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Juggalovin (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 29 2009, 12:55 AM~14032857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juggalovin_@May 14 2010, 09:22 AM~17488423
> *Nice bike! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin: I MISS IT :tears:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 14 2010, 09:43 AM~17489224
> *THANKS  :biggrin: I MISS IT  :tears:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE..DID U EVER GET YOUR BIKE FINISHED... HOWS THE R.O GOING ... MEMBERS ONLY CC ..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 12 2010, 08:36 PM~17471931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 14 2010, 03:09 PM~17491632
> *WHATS UP HOMIE..DID U EVER GET YOUR BIKE FINISHED... HOWS THE R.O GOING ... MEMBERS ONLY CC ..TTT
> *


YEAH THEY JUST NEED TO SEND IT :uh:..ITS GOING SICK MY REGAL IS ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17581306
> *YEAH THEY JUST NEED TO SEND IT  :uh:..ITS GOING SICK MY REGAL IS ALMOST DONE  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL HOMIE DID U HIT THE LOW RIDER FEST....WELL WE WENT TO THE UNIQUES CC SHOW IN SANTA ANA..IT WAS A BAD SHOW HOMIE ..CAME BACK WITH SOME TROPHYS... :0 U KNOW HOW WE DO HOMIE...MEMBERS ONLY..CC TTMFT...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 06:15 AM~17584702
> *cool
> *


THANK YOU ..HOMIE..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS...SAN DIEGO...TTT..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 29 2010, 01:27 AM~17638896
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS...SAN DIEGO...TTT..
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY..TTMFT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 10 2010, 06:25 AM~17747087
> *  :biggrin:
> *


QVO..HOMIE..


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> KOOL HOMIE DID U HIT THE LOW RIDER FEST....WELL WE WENT TO THE UNIQUES CC SHOW IN SANTA ANA..IT WAS A BAD SHOW HOMIE ..CAME BACK WITH SOME TROPHYS... :0 U KNOW HOW WE DO HOMIE...MEMBERS ONLY..CC TTMFT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> > KOOL HOMIE DID U HIT THE LOW RIDER FEST....WELL WE WENT TO THE UNIQUES CC SHOW IN SANTA ANA..IT WAS A BAD SHOW HOMIE ..CAME BACK WITH SOME TROPHYS... :0 U KNOW HOW WE DO HOMIE...MEMBERS ONLY..CC TTMFT...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS [email protected] LAST WEEKENDS SHOW..WICKED LOWZ CAR SHOW.























MEMBERS ONLY..CC TTMFT.. :0  NC.SAN DIEGO...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 18 2010, 01:14 AM~17822008
> *MEMBERS [email protected] LAST WEEKENDS SHOW..WICKED LOWZ CAR SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## SPARKYTKT (Jun 21, 2010)

HERES A PIC OF MY BIKE ...REP SAN DIEGO..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPARKYTKT_@Jun 21 2010, 10:49 PM~17851879
> *HERES A PIC OF MY BIKE ...REP SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> ...


BIKE LOOKS NICE HOMIE...SD..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 18 2010, 01:14 AM~17822008
> *MEMBERS [email protected] LAST WEEKENDS SHOW..WICKED LOWZ CAR SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SD.TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 9 2010, 01:09 AM~18000104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 18 2010, 01:06 AM~17821989
> *THATS WHY WE HIT THE SHOWS UP NORTH...BETTER ORGANIZED,,,AND WE GET MAD LUV, FROM PEOPLE IN L.A...U SHOULD ROLL WITH US. TO THE NEXT ONE LMK..
> *



yeah hit up LOWRIDERFEST sucked got robbed, but all good. but took first place with my car. cool maybe i can roll with you guys. LMK


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jul 28 2010, 08:57 AM~18162711
> *yeah hit up LOWRIDERFEST sucked got robbed, but all good. but took first place with my car. cool maybe i can roll with you guys. LMK
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE...WE JUST HIT UP A SHOW IN CORONA THIS PAST WEEKEND..IT WAS GOOD ...OUT THERE....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 28 2010, 12:03 PM~18164024
> *WHATS UP HOMIE...WE JUST HIT UP A SHOW IN CORONA THIS PAST WEEKEND..IT WAS GOOD ...OUT THERE....
> 
> 
> ...


SD..REPPIN..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 15 2010, 01:25 AM~18572566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Sep 20 2010, 12:14 AM~18608881
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 15 2010, 02:25 AM~18572566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO ..REPPIN @ LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2010...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 20 2010, 12:36 PM~18612112
> *nice
> *


GRACIAS.. HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

my board


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 9 2010, 06:27 AM~19023692
> *my board
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie..where u been... post pix of your bike...


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 23 2010, 01:33 AM~18886565
> *MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO ..REPPIN @ LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2010...
> 
> 
> ...


this is badass!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 12 2010, 04:07 AM~19049663
> *this is badass!
> *


THANX HOMIE....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 6 2010, 01:01 AM~18496014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 12 2010, 02:37 PM~19053171
> *bad ass
> *


GRACIAS.. HOMIE.. COMO VA TU BIKE......


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 12 2010, 03:39 PM~19053194
> *GRACIAS.. HOMIE.. COMO VA TU BIKE......
> *


le voy a pintar los spokes le estoy haciendo un cover para el continental kit y estoy arreglando otra bike para mi carnal :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 12 2010, 02:47 PM~19053257
> *le voy a pintar los spokes le estoy haciendo un cover para el continental kit y estoy arreglando otra bike para mi carnal  :biggrin:
> *


ES TODO .. HAY PONES FOTOS DESPUES......


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are some older pic's of my bike.


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

nice bike homie :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 14 2010, 04:27 AM~19063734
> *Here are some older pic's of my bike.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SEEN IT AT THE INDOOR SHOW...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

ME AND MY LIL GIRL REPPIN .. SD IN ORANGE COUNTY SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 17 2010, 12:00 PM~19092546
> *ME AND MY LIL GIRL REPPIN .. SD IN ORANGE COUNTY SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro, looking to build a stroller for my daughter.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 21 2010, 06:26 AM~19123155
> *looks good bro, looking to build a stroller for my daughter.
> *


KOOL BRO.. WE GOT A FEW MORE PROJECTS COMMING UP FOR THIS UP COMMING YEAR... :0


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 21 2010, 12:56 PM~19124887
> *KOOL BRO.. WE GOT A FEW MORE PROJECTS COMMING UP FOR THIS UP COMMING YEAR...  :0
> *


cool , MEMBERS ONLY keep up the good work c-ya at the shows


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 23 2010, 12:26 AM~19140107
> *cool , MEMBERS ONLY keep up the good work c-ya at the shows
> *


THANX HOMIE...WILL POST PIX OF THE NEWEST CREATION ..BUSTING OUT THIZ WEEK AT THE STREET LOW SHOW...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 25 2010, 02:17 AM~19159665
> *THANX HOMIE...WILL POST PIX OF THE NEWEST CREATION ..BUSTING OUT THIZ WEEK AT THE STREET LOW SHOW...
> *


MEMBERS ONLY. SAN DIEGO...BUSTED OUT TODAY IN LA STREETLOW SHOW.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

pictures from the last sd indoor show last year...sd ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS @ LAST YEARS MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC. IRWINDALE.CA


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 28 2010, 11:49 PM~19187763
> *MEMBERS ONLY. SAN DIEGO...BUSTED OUT TODAY IN LA STREETLOW SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


nice looks SICK !! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 13 2010, 07:07 PM~19318513
> *nice looks SICK !! TTT :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO.. NOW I GOT TO BUST MINE OUT TOO.. :0 HOPE TO BE DONE BY SUMMER 2011..


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 14 2010, 02:14 AM~19321859
> *THANX BRO.. NOW I GOT TO BUST MINE OUT TOO..  :0 HOPE TO BE DONE BY SUMMER 2011..
> *


post some pics homie...TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 23 2010, 07:29 AM~19401724
> *post some pics homie...TTT
> *


MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS REPPIN IN SAN JACINTO.CA TTMFT


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Daam how was the show looks like alot of vacant spots..nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 28 2010, 07:48 AM~19438596
> *Daam how was the show looks like alot of vacant spots..nice pic :thumbsup:
> *


NAH HOMIE..IT WAS A HUGE ASS LOT, LOTS OF ROOM FOR RIDES VENDORS ETC..IT WAS AT A CASINO....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 29 2010, 12:15 AM~19446785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SD....TTMFT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 29 2010, 12:15 AM~19446785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 29 2010, 12:15 AM~19446785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 29 2010, 12:15 AM~19446785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 29 2010, 12:15 AM~19446785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SD TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 29 2010, 01:15 AM~19446785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 22 2011, 10:54 AM~20151407
> *CLEAN
> *


GRACIAS,, COMO V A EL QUE ESTAS ACIENDO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 23 2011, 02:44 AM~20158399
> *GRACIAS,, COMO V A EL QUE ESTAS ACIENDO
> *


calmado ya tengo la pintura lo vamos a pintar dupont chameleon me falta comprar el clear :biggrin: estava pensando hacerle engraving en el frame y lo vamos a tapizar black ostrich pero le faltan partes el back bumper y el windshield tambien le agarre unos rines pero las tires no son white walls  

esta es la pintura


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 23 2011, 10:06 AM~20160130
> *calmado ya tengo la pintura lo vamos a pintar  dupont chameleon me falta comprar el clear  :biggrin: estava pensando hacerle engraving en el frame y lo vamos a tapizar black ostrich pero le faltan partes el back bumper y el windshield tambien le agarre unos rines  pero las tires no son white walls
> 
> esta es la pintura
> ...


ORALE..IT LOOKS SICK..... HERE IS MY NEW PROJECT,, JUST FINISHED THE GREEN SKOOTER FOR MY LIL GIRL....AND TOOK IT TO THE SHOW IN TJ ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY LIL GIRL'S SKOOTER..(LA KRONIKA)


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2011, 02:04 PM~20266022
> *MY LIL GIRL'S SKOOTER..(LA KRONIKA)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ..clean


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Mar 23 2011, 10:06 AM~20160130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is sick homie :420:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 14 2010, 04:27 AM~19063734
> *Here are some older pic's of my bike.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 8 2011, 02:04 PM~20292860
> *nice bike,but if you ask me homie,it looks better blue...
> is sick homie :420:
> *


thanx


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14032692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> ORALE..IT LOOKS SICK..... HERE IS MY NEW PROJECT,, JUST FINISHED THE GREEN SKOOTER FOR MY LIL GIRL....AND TOOK IT TO THE SHOW IN TJ ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


 Bump


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

NINETEEN.O.FOUR said:


>


 SD TTMFT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


nc SD ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv190/SIXX19G/MYOLDBIKE.jpg


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv190/SIXX19G/MYOLDBIKE.jpg


MAN I MISS THAT BIKE IM TRYING TO GET IT BACK THOUGH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wen the next show in San Diego.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv190/SIXX19G/MYOLDBIKE.jpg


Yeah bro, that was a bad azz bike


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wen the next show in San Diego.


Not sure, not much going on right now, I will keep you posted


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

PICTURE FROM STREETLOW MAG. THIS MONTH... MEMBERS ONLY. MINNIS @ ORANGE COUNTY SHOW


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> ORALE..IT LOOKS SICK..... HERE IS MY NEW PROJECT,, JUST FINISHED THE GREEN SKOOTER FOR MY LIL GIRL....AND TOOK IT TO THE SHOW IN TJ ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


SD TTMFT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA AT GUS JR ON 27300 ALLESANDRO BLVD. LATINS FINEST 1ST ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR SHOW. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


>


Bump


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

NINETEEN.O.FOUR said:


>


Bump TTT


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

MY BLUE AZTEC BIKE IN BACK FELLAZ PICS COMING UP
SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Ss


southsandiego said:


> MY BLUE AZTEC BIKE IN BACK FELLAZ PICS COMING UP
> SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

10yr old chrome and gold still good just really dusty


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> 10yr old chrome and gold still good just really dusty


Whats up bro, im glad u decided to bring it back


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Amahury760 said:


> Whats up bro, im glad u decided to bring it back


Uniques would like to invite San Diego county bikes n pedal cars to our second annual bike n pedal car show in Moreno Valley riverside county


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques would like to invite San Diego county bikes n pedal cars to our second annual bike n pedal car show in Moreno Valley riverside county


 UNIQUES IE


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

some nice updates to my project....str8 out of south sandiego...no outa town work!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

T.T.T


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> View attachment 664375


Looking good homie, who are u rolling with now ?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> Looking good homie, who are u rolling with now ?


 NO CLUB....IVE'D GOT HIT UP BY A FEW CLUBS...BUT NOT INTERESTED.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> NO CLUB....IVE'D GOT HIT UP BY A FEW CLUBS...BUT NOT INTERESTED.


Kool bro, when are u coming up to the north county for a show.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

HOPEFULLY 1ST SHOW WILL BE THE XAVIER XMAN SHOW


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> HOPEFULLY 1ST SHOW WILL BE THE XAVIER XMAN SHOW


Kool bro, will see you there .?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool any one know of any gold platers in sandiego area???


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> Cool any one know of any gold platers in sandiego area???


No but I got a homie in LA that dose gold and chrome ?


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only minis. @ the San Diego Lowrider legends


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Amahury760 said:


> Nice pic Members Only :thumbsup: TTT for SD


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Ws rider when u comin back out wit ur bike?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

wsrider said:


> Amahury760 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic Members Only :thumbsup: TTT for SD
> ...


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres a few pics of my old lowrider bike names "Up in Smoke"


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SD72RIVI said:


> Heres a few pics of my old lowrider bike names "Up in Smoke"


Sick, i remember that bike and a blue one with clowns always showed together


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------

